# Ever see a tad die like this?



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

i have a thread going about troubles with my basti's breeding, but i thought i'd post this here since it's general about any tads and not specific to basti's. i've had 0% success rate with these tads and there's been quite a few.

every see anything like this? any idea what's going on?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what supplements are you dusting with??


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

pink and blue. they were expired for several months and didn't realize it, but bought new ones a month ago. the tads were having trouble before though.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i would get some Vitamin A in the frogs, use dendrocare and a human grade Vit A once a month.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks like his belly blew up . Are you using RO water? I've seen this happen with fish fry, but I have no experience with tads.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

yeah that's exactly what it looks like. yeah i'm using ro water. also tried tadpole tea which is what this one was in.


----------



## jackj921 (Apr 17, 2008)

I've seen fish fry like that with similar mortality and it usually had to do with the food they ate.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

How often do you change its water? I had some die like that b/c gas builds up in their abdomen due to their succumbing to infection from cloudy water. I suggest changing half of the water every day to help prevent this. The younger they are, the easier they can die. Also, blackwater extract seems to reduce the incidence of this occurrence.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

i don't flush too often, every several days when a bit of water evaporates i overfill it


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Adam - how long has that tad been out of the egg? Looking at the picture it doesn't look long. Still looks as if he is absorbing his egg sack. 

I have had this issue too with some tads, and it is usually limited to a specific group (usually young). My experience is that the age, maturity of the parents can contribute to this as well as feeding/supplements. 

You might try RO right with your tads could also be an option, I only use aged tap for mine, but friends who use RO usually use that product. I also use aged tap to keep the eggs moist as well. 

Keep trying & don't get discouraged. 

Even though your post is not specific to bastis, is that what is pictured in the image? Are you trying to artificially rear them? If you are - that might be a contributing cause.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks for the comment melissa. that tad was out of the egg probably about two weeks. egg sacks are usually absorbed already, but then it looks like it expands or bursts. wasn't sure if it was gas or bloat from something.

i don't think they are be too young. i first saw eggs about two years ago. it was always very occasional though until i moved them to they're new cage about two months ago. now they lay a small clutch almost every week.

i could definitely try ro right. i thought aging tap water still wasn't very good as it still had chloramamines or something like that in it. no? because i could try that too.

yes the picture is for bastis. this is the only one i tried to artificailly rear because i wanted to see what was going on better. i pulled two newly laid eggs from the tank and put them in the petri dish, and even watched him eat one. all the others in the tank die the same way. i know they're getting food cuz i see unfertile eggs in the containers.

a couple pics. top one is the same one as in the first post. the bottom is a tad in the tank before came to the same death.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I use stress coat in my aged tap water. I usually let it sit for a minimum out for a minimum of 24 hours before I use it.

The reason I asked about the age was the size of the tad and they grayish color of the 'blow out'. It looked like a unabsorbed egg sac. When I have had this issue in the past it usually happens in the same time frame - the 1st 2 weeks.

Parential nutrition & water quality are two areas I would concentrate on. Some on db have also had success with UV & pumilio and increased breeding & better survival of froglets (which would mean successful tads  ) - so that might be an area to look at too. 

If you do decide to change things, pick one area and begin there. Don't do everything at once. Other considerations: temperature, foods used, age of supplements, humidity levels and other husbandry considerations.


----------

